# 41 and this is deffo my last



## poppy666

Anyone 41+?

This will be my 5th and last baby, im only 13wks and feel about 60 atm im that tired :haha:

I have 3 boys to my ex-hubby aged 20, 19 and 18... My 4th boy who is 13mths old is to my partner of nearly 18yrs and this new addition too.

Had my youngest 2wks after my 40th birthday and he was going to be my last, but didnt want him really growing up an only child even tho he has 3 much older brothers so we decided to try one last time and luckily concieve 2nd month of trying, but sadly i suffered a MMC at 9wks just before Christmas just gone and that broke my heart :cry: but just 7wks later on my 1st proper AF i concieved this little one and thankfully all going well so far :cloud9:

Must admit being pregnant in your 40s is soooooooooooooooo much harder than your 20s and my toddler has me running around all day so no rest for me :haha:

Anyways enough of me would love to meet some more my age x


----------



## joanne40

Hi !!!
Im 41, pg with my 4th. I have a ds16, ds 14 and dd 9 with my ex husband. Been with OH 5 and a half years, this is his first. He is 8 years younger than me lol!!
Tbh, I have found this pg a breeze, had the odd scare, nothing major though. Just a bit fed up now as I am 3 days overdue!!
Jo xx


----------



## poppy666

Awwww bet your pulling your hair out waiting lol... do you know what your having? x

edited just noticed your having a girl :0) thats what im hoping for x


----------



## mumoffive

Yes me!!! but i nearly will be out of here! Better late than never. Always wanted a pregnancy over 35..what a shame its almost too late for me. Oh well, goodluck to everyone. Hope your journey has been as good as mine!
I have given birth to three children in my early twenties and now three children from the ages of 39-43!! This is my last. Goodluck to everyone. x


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhh good luck to you too... wow two ladies nearly at the end of their journeys, wish i was now :haha:

You'll both have to pop back in when your :baby: are here so we can have a nosy at your new arrivals :hugs:


----------



## mumoffive

Will pop on!!! Think i will still be waiting though this time next week lol!!! Im sure it will fly in for you. It has for me for some strange reason. This feels like one of my shortest pregnancies! Not really sure why!


----------



## poppy666

Think first 12wks have dragged cos ive been on edge with worrying, but trying to relax a little now. Are you on team :yellow:? Im going to go for a gender scan in June i need to prepare myself if another boy :haha:


----------



## mumoffive

I decided not to find out. Tbh, it was more my dh to begin with. He really didnt want to know. I have 4 boys so i know where you are coming from Poppy! My older ds are twins at nearly 24, my other older ds who is 22 in July and my little toddler who is now 3. When i fell pregnant at 38 i never entertained i could even have a girl. When i gave birth to her i had to pinch myself a hundred times over. This time im not bothered because ironically i am so much closer to my ds!! My dd is a daddy's girl lol!!! I still know how you feel about gender dissapointment though. I so longed for a little girl. Hope its pink for you. x


----------



## mumoffive

How many boys do you have?


----------



## poppy666

I have 4 boys youngest 13mth probably why im so tired lol lifting korben everywhere i dont get a minute. I bet you was pinching yourself lol id be doing the same.

Im ok if this is a boy but know for the first day im going to be a bit disappointed with it being my last, but will just pick myself back up as long as he is healthy.

You do have a huge age gap too lol we're getting to be mother twice over in one lifetime 'we must be mad' :haha:

I think looking at your avatar baby looks like a girl :awww:


----------



## mumoffive

My dh is actually convinced its a girl too. I think the avatar also looks like a girl too. I just think the chances are of a boy lol!! I remember when i had my dd [ who is now 4 going on 14 lol] i just raced out and bought tons of pink things lol!! I was like a woman obsessed. She had more clothes than me!! I think wanting a girl is a natural thing for a woman and more so if you have just grown up with brothers like i did. Yes, its a huge age gap and people think im even more mad cause im still with the same partner lol!! What i find is that the opinions fall into two camps..its either oh you are mad!! or oh you are so lucky, i would love to do it all again!!


----------



## joanne40

I think this will be my last, but then again, its his first, and I have a feeling he will want another!! Its just that I have no more room at home! :wacko:
This pg has flew for me too, especially after 30 weeks or so. I'm just fed up waiting for signs of labour.......has a sweep yesterday and I am 5cm but nowt is happening, and I worry being older that going so over is dangerous. 
Will def pop back in when Lily is born.........when being the word!!!
Jo x


----------



## mumoffive

joanne40 said:


> I think this will be my last, but then again, its his first, and I have a feeling he will want another!! Its just that I have no more room at home! :wacko:
> This pg has flew for me too, especially after 30 weeks or so. I'm just fed up waiting for signs of labour.......has a sweep yesterday and I am 5cm but nowt is happening, and I worry being older that going so over is dangerous.
> Will def pop back in when Lily is born.........when being the word!!!
> Jo x

Oh im sure it will be soon Joanne. I was 5 days over with my ds and over 40. Think the due date very often is wrong and your not really overdue until the 42wk but im sure they would not let you go over by that much anway. The induce you after 10 days here. x


----------



## joanne40

They say 10 days here in the Midlands too, but tbh, if the placenta is ok, I dont want to be induced, not one bit!! Its just that as we are older, I know it has more risk of breaking down? Or have I just invented that in my mind?!! I went 2 and 10 days with my sons, but my dd was 7 days early!! At least I am 5cm according to my midwife yesterday after my sweep, so something must be going on down there!! :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Jo if your 5cm you'd think they'd have you in now and induce tbh :wacko: get busy with your partner that might hurry it along lol Lily is such a lovely name....

mumoffive think id be the same buying loads of clothes, im that use to spoiling my friends DDs cos i cant buy pink id just go on a major shopping spree... call me mad but when korben was born i was sooooooooooo tempted to just put a dress on him to see what he looked like :rofl: promise i didnt end up doing it :blush:

So your tempted to have another mumoffive?

Jo your partner may decide no more after a few weeks of no sleep lol x


----------



## joanne40

I am hoping Poppy he thinks like that......after a few weeks of sleepless nights he is happy with just the one! 
Midwife said there is no point in going in with no contractions, as I am not in established labour as such, just 5cm!! I dont want to go in anyway, never been induced, and I dont want to be. It would be my last resort!!
Hence, just sitting and waiting, and waiting, and waiting!!! :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Totally feel for you. I went over 4 days with Rhys and was only 4cm's so they induced me. Was induce with my 2nd Gage at 38wks cos his growth was really slow from 30wks. My 3rd Wade they gave me a sweep at 40wks and had him that day. Korben gave me a sweep at 38wks cos i was on blood thinner injections and he came the day after. Probably get a sweep again at 38wks with being on blood thinners again.


----------



## mumoffive

poppy666 said:


> So your tempted to have another mumoffive?

Not a cat in hells chance lol..ive done my bit for the population!!! I really dont want any more!


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: my thoughts exactly x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

I'm 42 and this is the last one. OH wasn't sure he wanted a second (for him, third for me) and I was uncertain about raising one by herself. I have had enough of the pregnancy thing and had never planned on having more than two when we decided to have children together.

My oldest will be 22 next month and wants a baby brother but I told her if this is another girl, she is on her own for boys.


----------



## poppy666

How you finding your pregnancy ciarhwyfar?


----------



## ciarhwyfar

poppy666 said:


> How you finding your pregnancy ciarhwyfar?

Lately, a little stressful, unfortunately. We have had some unexplained bleeding this week. The placenta looks good and the baby seems to be fine. I'm on pelvic rest (no nookie) and probably won't be able to get any exercise for the second half now.

My OH tries to be over protective when I am expecting and now I have to let him have his way most of the time. :rofl:

I hope that yours is going better.


----------



## poppy666

Ohhhhh i know its a worry but i had an explaination why i was bleeding in my last pregnancy, everytime we dtd id bleed bright red and found i had a low lying placenta, so dont blame you for being stressed if they cant find the cause.

Seems a lot do bleed for no reason tho :shrug: bless your OH for looking after you tho and make sure you do rest missy :haha:

My pregnancy going ok atm, but so glad to get out of 1st Tri i was a nervous wreck lol slowly trying to relax now x


----------



## mumoffive

Joanne40 any news?????


----------



## MrsG-L

I am struggling enough being 34 (35 tomorrow!) and pregnant with 2 older children (15 & 10) I really feel for you lady x


----------



## poppy666

Aww MrsG-L i feel you, i really struggled from 30wks with my youngest which is 13mths... i found i couldnt breath properly expecially at night and i suffered with SPD so couldnt walk without pain... arghhh the joys :haha:

mumoffive good point wonder if she's had :baby::happydance:


----------



## MrsG-L

poppy666 said:


> Aww MrsG-L i feel you, i really struggled from 30wks with my youngest which is 13mths... i found i couldnt breath properly expecially at night and i suffered with SPD so couldnt walk without pain... arghhh the joys :haha:
> 
> mumoffive good point wonder if she's had :baby::happydance:

Thank poppy666, I only have 6 weeks and 1 day left :happydance: start my Mat leave on wednesday so I will have plenty of time to rest and hopefully this will help my SPD


----------

